# Is this a suitable Laptop to handle Gta 4 and Just Cause 2 at Mid high or mid settings



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, 
Can Asus K43SA-VX041D laptop run the games like GTA 4 and Just Cause 2 smoothly over Mid or Mid high Settings 
This laptop has the following configurations:- 

Core i7 2670QM--2.2 GHz 
RAM-8 GB DDR3 
Resolution-1366 x 768 Pixel 
Graphic Card-- AMD Radeon HD 6730M--2 GB 

This laptop worth Rs. 47k
Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 31, 2012)

Go to Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements. Select the game you want to play and it would tell whether you laptop fulfills the minimum and recommended system requirements of the game. Give it a try.

BTW, IMO your laptop is good enough to run specified games at high settings at 1366x768.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Go to Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements. Select the game you want to play and it would tell whether you laptop fulfills the minimum and recommended system requirements of the game. Give it a try.
> 
> BTW, IMO your laptop is good enough to run specified games at high settings at 1366x768.


Do you think OP will buy the laptop just to check this? 

BTW The games should run at medium settings.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Go to Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements. Select the game you want to play and it would tell whether you laptop fulfills the minimum and recommended system requirements of the game. Give it a try.
> 
> BTW, IMO your laptop is good enough to run specified games at high settings at 1366x768.



Hi Friend I'm Planning to buy this laptop,I don't have this laptop with me


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually thought that he already owns that laptop(didn't read his complete post, just till the specs). Sorry ! my mistake.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I actually thought that he already owns that laptop(didn't read his complete post, just till the specs). Sorry ! my mistake.



No problem But Please tell me whether this Laptop can run Gta 4 Smoothly If yes ,Then @what FPS


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes it can play the mentioned games smoothly at mid settings.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> No problem But Please tell me whether this Laptop can run Gta 4 Smoothly If yes ,Then @what FPS


It will play smoothly at medium settings, but can't say about FPS


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes you can easily play any of mentioned games at medium setting. But if gaming is going to be a primary use, you could buy a desktop.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Get Asus K53SV-SX521D instead of this one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Get Asus K53SV-SX521D instead of this one.


Thats a Cool ASUS man thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2012)

u can also post it here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/8996-will-game-run-configuration-71.html


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

6730 is slightly better than 540M.
But then the K43SA-VX041D lacks USB 3 port, on the other hand it is more portable than K53SV-SX521D.
So I suggest OP to decide what is best for his requirements.
Also remember that there have been people who have reported issues with the display of their Asus laptop and max. of them were K53SV-SX521D users/owners


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

What display issues ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 6730 is slightly better than 540M.
> But then the K43SA-VX041D lacks USB 3 port, on the other hand it is more portable than K53SV-SX521D.
> So I suggest OP to decide what is best for his requirements.
> Also remember that there have been people who have reported issues with the display of their Asus laptop and max. of them were K53SV-SX521D users/owners



Dear friend, in the review section(Below the Specifications of the laptop)
A person *ARUN THARAKAN* mentioned that there is USB 3.0 Port present in that laptop. Is there multi-touch/gesture supported tochpad in this laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What display issues ??



Mostly pixel issues along with color gamut defect.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2012)

On my Asus k53sv 520d, I play GTA4 at high settings except AA, and multi sample thing @ 1x .
shadows at high and get around 40 fps.

i7 is a quad core, so you can play at ultra high settings.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hello,
> Can Asus K43SA-VX041D laptop run the games like GTA 4 and Just Cause 2 smoothly over Mid or Mid high Settings
> This laptop has the following configurations:-
> 
> ...


yes..


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Many people have reported that their screen got cracked when they were just doing some normal work.
A member *iampiyush* has recently reported that when he bought that laptop he found a spot on the screen but after that he got full refund


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Many people have reported that their screen got cracked when they were just doing some normal work.
> A member *iampiyush* has recently reported that when he bought that laptop he found a spot on the screen but after that he got full refund



Did he bought that laptop from Flipkart or any other site related to that!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

He bought it from local dealer


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh boy I am going to purchase that laptop. What do I do ??


----------



## Alien (Apr 1, 2012)

'iampiyush' bought an opened demo piece, wonder what treatment it had got before he bought it. But there are other users too who have reported problems with new pieces. I use one and it has been about 7 months and haven't faced any issues. In fact it is running almost 24*7.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy I am going to purchase that laptop. What do I do ??



Have a look at Sony CB45 and then decide.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 1, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> On my Asus k53sv 520d, I play GTA4 at high settings except AA, and multi sample thing @ 1x .
> shadows at high and get around 40 fps.
> 
> i7 is a quad core, so you can play at ultra high settings.



What is "AA" in gaming


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

AA means Anti Aliasing. It basically means making the corners smoother.



Alien said:


> 'iampiyush' bought an opened demo piece, wonder what treatment it had got before he bought it. But there are other users too who have reported problems with new pieces. I use one and it has been about 7 months and haven't faced any issues. In fact it is running almost 24*7.



Ah thanks. You made my day. 



aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Sony CB45 and then decide.



Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> What is "AA" in gaming



AA & AF are terms in Gaming & 3D graphic rendering.
u will get more info in wikipedia


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 1, 2012)

^A suggestion is that wait just a few days as ASUS is launching a laptop to replace 520D which has GPU as GT630M. 
Check erodov forums to know the name


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> ^A suggestion is that wait just a few days as ASUS is launching a laptop to replace 520D which has GPU as GT630M.
> Check erodov forums to know the name



Its already available and I had suggested him that a few days ago


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> ^A suggestion is that wait just a few days as ASUS is launching a laptop to replace 520D which has GPU as GT630M.
> Check erodov forums to know the name



I am talking about 521D not 520D. Also the new laptop to replace has same config with increased price.
630M & 540M have exactly same configs. Sometimes 540 is ahead sometimes 630 which makes it a tie.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

OP- Please check *this* for your all graphics related questions.

Closing.


----------

